# Official TBT MineCraft Competition!



## Sporge27 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey everyone, figure it is a good time to start up a competition here as well.

I figure every o lets just say month I will post a new category to compete in.

Rules:  May vary dependent on what the competition is, though generally it will be building, and cheating material will be allowed, it will be the end product that matters.  Some may require stricter rules, but it is harder to enforce that.

1 entry per contestant, though a single entry may contain multiple structures of course.

I will be the judge on this competition  to submit your entry you can take screen shots, videos, and submit your actual world in.

Prizes will vary but normally will be in the form of a game probably on steam 

THE MONTH OF SEPTEMBAAAARRRR!

CATEGORY: PIRATES!
Create your island hideout, or ship ect!


----------



## HumanResources (Apr 28, 2011)

*Excited*

H.R. Edit: Also, I'm not too keen on the whole "Cheating is allowed" thing but I also realise how difficult it is to enforce said rule.

Just sayin' it's a real drag for those of us who work to create a kickass entry when other entrants can snap their fingers and make it appear effortlessly.

Just sayin'...


----------



## AndyB (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh boy, actual prizes?! time to get to work.


----------



## SilentHopes (Apr 28, 2011)

I would make one, but I always have problems with my railing...


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 29, 2011)

AndyB said:


> Oh boy, actual prizes?! time to get to work.


 my exact sentimonies


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 29, 2011)

Guest judge Andy B 

means he can't enter though, but he requested that.


----------



## Elliot (Apr 29, 2011)

When's the due date?
And can't wait :>


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 29, 2011)

this is the contest for May so as long as it is submitted by oh lets say May 31 PST  

Really if everyone gets done before hand great, but I figure a month of time is a decent amount.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 30, 2011)

Ah crap, I suck at roller coasters. I'll give it a shot though.


----------



## Elliot (May 1, 2011)

Question -
Can we mix in boats in the rollercoaster?


----------



## Sporge27 (May 3, 2011)

Elliot said:


> Question -
> Can we mix in boats in the rollercoaster?


 
um how?  I can see just using boats for a splash mountain type thing... but the transition from one to the other would be a little odd.  probably wouldn't really hurt though if both sides were cool


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 15, 2011)

Can't wait till we have houses. Thats my specialty..


----------



## Sporge27 (May 20, 2011)

houses?  Too small, may be sky scrapers or just a building one, so it is covered.

I think a nice pirate ship competition would be cool, or space ships


----------



## Gnome (May 20, 2011)

>MineCraft

why?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 20, 2011)

Gnome said:


> >MineCraft
> 
> why?


 
Because it's a popular game.


----------



## Sporge27 (May 20, 2011)

Gnome said:


> >MineCraft
> 
> why?


 
Why not?

I love Minecraft!


----------



## «Jack» (May 20, 2011)

Sporge27 said:


> Why not?
> 
> I love Minecraft!


But the "craft" part isn't capitalized.


----------



## Sporge27 (May 20, 2011)

?Jack? said:


> But the "craft" part isn't capitalized.


 
Oh... is that what he meant?  I would like to attribute that to programming style.  When naming a class or function I capitalize 1st letter and 1st of ever word in it, since there are no spaces.  Variable do the same thing except first letter is lower case.


----------



## Justin (May 21, 2011)

Oh hey I never noticed this thread. Time to get to work! I like to consider myself decent at creating roller coasters. Surrounding scenery though...


----------



## Sporge27 (May 22, 2011)

Justin said:


> Oh hey I never noticed this thread. Time to get to work! I like to consider myself decent at creating roller coasters. Surrounding scenery though...


 Well a roller coaster can stand on its own, but if you have a crying creeper sculpture it might give points


----------



## Elliot (May 27, 2011)

Do we submit the entry in this thread or private message? ;P
if this thread
 oh well,
(removed)
and please mute the noise, i had to broadcast this, and upload it from JTV because there's no good free screen recorder besides camtasia which i ran out of in the trial..
Sorry! Did it night time! I'll do it in daytime and record it for a better video.

(Coming up soon, making a new video)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLqQWAt7PlY&feature=channel_video_title
(You may mute the volume)


----------



## Sporge27 (May 29, 2011)

Cool 

Very cool actually, nothing says keep all arms and legs inside the cart at all times like lit dynamite 


Oh and just to clarify you may submit your entries on videos like this or host a server to have the judges test it out.


----------



## AndyB (May 29, 2011)

I do hope somebody else enters. I'd hate to see these kind of contests go unloved.


----------



## HumanResources (May 31, 2011)

Meh, I started designing a cart path that is scenic... and goes up and down a few times...

But it's actually pretty ****ty and totally not done.
I guess I'll submit it later if there are like, no other entries.
(I personally am looking forward to the "Build an uber Leet Castle" challenge.)


----------



## Justin (Jun 1, 2011)

I'll have mine done tomorrow. Can't quite finish tonight.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 2, 2011)

What about the month of June now? I want to do this! D:<


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Jun 2, 2011)

i dont know what minecraft is... :/ can someone explain to me breifly


----------



## AndyB (Jun 2, 2011)

Typhlosion said:


> i dont know what minecraft is... :/ can someone explain to me breifly


 



			
				Minecraft Wiki said:
			
		

> Minecraft is a sandbox construction game, inspired by Infiniminer, and created by Markus Persson, the founder of Mojang AB. The game involves players creating and destroying various types of blocks in a three dimensional environment. The player takes an avatar that can destroy or create blocks, forming fantastic structures, creations and artwork across the various multiplayer servers in multiple game modes.
> 
> Minecraft is currently in beta, available to players for €14.95 (~$21/~?13). Beta singleplayer and Beta multiplayer, when purchased, can be played in the user's web browser, or using the downloadable client. Minecraft Classic is available to play for free. Minecraft development started around the 10th of May 2009, pre-orders for the full game started being accepted on the 13th of June 2009. Minecraft's official release date is planned to be the 11th of November 2011.


http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Minecraft_Wiki


----------



## Bogmire (Jun 2, 2011)

Typhlosion said:


> i dont know what minecraft is... :/ can someone explain to me breifly


 
You have to stack blocks and make houses but exploding penises keep destroying what you make. That's the whole game. And it costs $20.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Jun 2, 2011)

AndyB said:


> http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Minecraft_Wiki


 
thanks Andeh


----------



## Sporge27 (Jun 3, 2011)

Well Eliot won... sad to say against no one, lets try to get more people in this next one 

Eliot I'll PM you about a prize 


Next theme will be, o lets say castles.  I'll update the thread about it soon.

GET WORKING


----------



## Justin (Jun 4, 2011)

Sporge27 said:


> Well Eliot won... sad to say against no one, lets try to get more people in this next one
> 
> Eliot I'll PM you about a prize
> 
> ...


 
I pretty much had mine finished and then I forgot to make a video and post... oh well. I'll get around to posting it soon despite the contest being over for people to just see anyways.


----------



## Mino (Jun 12, 2011)

Oooh.  I'll work on a castle sometime.


----------



## Mino (Jun 15, 2011)

http://imgur.com/a/R81Al (I couldn't be bothered to crop them, but meh.)

I'm done.  It's nothing amazing, but I'd never made a desert/sand structure before.  I can post the save file sometime.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 16, 2011)

That's a sweet looking castle. I really like the design on the towers.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 16, 2011)

-yawns and looks at the castle-

mnn... I _could_ beat that easily



But it's too much effot.

But I like the way it's done, musta taken awhile to build. 

If I manage to rouse myself to do this I'll probably make it out of something good looking then have it having a moat of lava. Shame pistons aren't out yet or I could imitate the door system..


----------



## AndyB (Jun 16, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> -yawns and looks at the castle-
> 
> mnn... I _could_ beat that easily.


 
No you couldn't. Not with that attitude anyway.
So either get to work or pipe down with that nonsense.


----------



## Bogmire (Jun 16, 2011)

Pretty cool castle Trevor. The outside looks a bit plain but I guess that's just what happens in deserts. But the courtyard is awesome.

I probably won't be able to submit my entry this months, because I'm waiting for the next update so I can make use of Pistons. And after that there will probably be no time at all to finish the whole thing, since it is a pretty large map.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 16, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> -yawns and looks at the castle-
> 
> mnn... I _could_ beat that easily


 
Stop being stupid. If you haven't noticed, almost everyone hates your attitude.


----------



## Bogmire (Jun 16, 2011)

Trundle said:


> Stop being stupid. If you haven't noticed, almost everyone hates your attitude.


 
I for one admire his attitude. He reminds me of Porky Minch. And Porky is my idol.
Though of course he needs a lot of work. I don't know how he's going to kill you all with a lack of a manipulative personality like that. Unless he doesn't plan to. Uh, take that however you want.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 16, 2011)

AndyB said:


> No you couldn't. Not with that attitude anyway.
> So either get to work or pipe down with that nonsense.


 
I've built submarines and a replica of the starship enterprise.
Again, I could but given my laptop is a heap of **** at times it'd take me forever and I get pissy.
but fine. I'll go have a try |:


----------



## AndyB (Jun 16, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> I've built submarines and a replica of the starship enterprise.
> Again, I could but given my laptop is a heap of **** at times it'd take me forever and I get pissy.
> but fine. I'll go have a try |:


 
No, I just don't think it's quite right to show such ill feelings towards his build. Then to claim that you can do any better, with no proof.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 16, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> I've built submarines and a replica of the starship enterprise.
> Again, I could but given my laptop is a heap of **** at times it'd take me forever and I get pissy.
> but fine. I'll go have a try |:


 
No, I just don't think it's quite right to show such ill feelings towards his build. Then to claim that you can do any better, with no proof.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 16, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> I've built submarines and a replica of the starship enterprise.
> Again, I could but given my laptop is a heap of **** at times it'd take me forever and I get pissy.
> but fine. I'll go have a try |:


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 16, 2011)

AndyB said:


> No, I just don't think it's quite right to show such ill feelings towards his build. Then to claim that you can do any better, with no proof.



If you look UNDER That I did say I liked it and how I think it was very good. Why is it you guys _convieniently _leave that **** out?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 16, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


>


 
Lol'd. 
I'm gunna get to it



EDIT://
Found the area. In the middle of a set of mountains. Just gotta get Minecraft to work (installed a new texture pack and it's stopped working = =)


----------



## Mino (Jun 16, 2011)

Bogmire said:


> Pretty cool castle Trevor. The outside looks a bit plain but I guess that's just what happens in deserts. But the courtyard is awesome.
> 
> I probably won't be able to submit my entry this months, because I'm waiting for the next update so I can make use of Pistons. And after that there will probably be no time at all to finish the whole thing, since it is a pretty large map.


 
I didn't do any landscaping, although that would be a nice addition.  I just kind of got sick of it.

The seed I use is one I discovered: "pepperoni pizza".  It has a large desert with mountains.


----------



## Mino (Jun 16, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> If you look UNDER That I did say I liked it and how I think it was very good. Why is it you guys _convieniently _leave that **** out?


 
It was a matter of relevance, not convenience.  They were addressing your douchiness.

But whatever, I'm not hurt by your arrogance.


----------



## Bogmire (Jun 16, 2011)

Guys, Aeri just wants attention, even a 4 year old can see that, so why are you complying when you obviously don't want to gratify him? I mean, me and Aeri are bros so I don't mind, but I know you do.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 17, 2011)

Bogmire said:


> Guys, Aeri just wants attention, even a 4 year old can see that, so why are you complying when you obviously don't want to gratify him? I mean, me and Aeri are bros so I don't mind, but I know you do.


 
> > 
Not really. That'd suggest I haven't done it. J/s. 

Anyway Minecraft ****ed up so muggins here deletes the .minecraft
to find out I had to simply reboot my laptop |:

I'm gunna spend tommorow reinstalling EVERY mod I had then I'll get back to work. Sorry :l I lost the LOVELY AREA I SPENT HOURS CLEARING D<


----------



## Trundle (Jun 17, 2011)

Trevor said:


> http://imgur.com/a/R81Al (I couldn't be bothered to crop them, but meh.)
> 
> I'm done.  It's nothing amazing, but I'd never made a desert/sand structure before.  I can post the save file sometime.


 
By the way, I like it.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 17, 2011)

BAH.

Can't be asked to fiddle with minecraft today -to lazy and just spent the time trying to fix someones laptop-

Tommorow |:


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 17, 2011)

Really wanted to join but then it said i had to pay ?13.00 for it so i decided not too. Is it worth it? i've never played so i don't know


----------



## Bogmire (Jun 17, 2011)

crazyredd45 said:


> Really wanted to join but then it said i had to pay ?13.00 for it so i decided not too. Is it worth it? i've never played so i don't know


 
Nope, it's a scam. Just play the free Classic version, it's pretty much exactly the same as the paid version.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 17, 2011)

awesome i didn't know that there was a free version. I will join tommorow


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 17, 2011)

crazyredd45 said:


> awesome i didn't know that there was a free version. I will join tommorow


 
Guh.
Classic has less blocks and you can't mod support it. Plus it doesn't have the adventure or the ability to change your skin.

Tbh it's worth getting NOW before it increases further.


----------



## Bogmire (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh Aeri, stop lying to the poor kid. I know you're slightly evil but making him pay to stack blocks when he can do it for free is just distasteful.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 17, 2011)

Bogmire said:


> Oh Aeri, stop lying to the poor kid. I know you're slightly evil but making him pay to stack blocks when he can do it for free is just distasteful.


 
> > Maybe he should check youtube videos~ 

Plus with the new updates coming in like the piston..


----------



## Mino (Jun 17, 2011)

Bogmire said:


> Oh Aeri, stop lying to the poor kid. I know you're slightly evil but making him pay to stack blocks when he can do it for free is just distasteful.


 
The full game is definitely worth it.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 20, 2011)

crazyredd45 said:


> Really wanted to join but then it said i had to pay ?13.00 for it so i decided not too. Is it worth it? i've never played so i don't know


 look up some youtube lets plays on it.

it is basically a sandbox adventure game where you build stupid blocky houses and junk, whatever you want to build.

the free version is not like an adventure game, it is only a sandbox building game.  you can explore, but there's no real point in doing anything outside of making pixel art or crazy buildings.

if you buy the game, you get more of an adventure/game experience.  you have a health meter, the ability to craft items such as armor, boats, tools, and lots of other goodies, enemies (mobs) that are both annoying and fun to fight, more incentive to actually explore your world (resources since you can't just build anything you want), and a few more things, i guess.

if collecting things is your bag, i'd say it's worth it.  exploring a big underground opening that turns into your home mine is some kind of zen experience, if that kind of thing clicks with you.

otherwise, the game is a piece of crap and you should avoid it like the plague.  but it's fairly cheap (though not as cheap as it was/still should be), and you could spend your money on worse games.

tl;dr:  free = build ****
$20 = collect ****, build ****, fight ****, craft ****, get updates with more ****.

i'm unsure if mods can be installed if you play using the free version, and i'm pretty sure multiplayer is also available/enabled with free version.  i may have played it like once.  big whoop.


----------



## Justin (Jun 21, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> look up some youtube lets plays on it.
> 
> it is basically a sandbox adventure game where you build stupid blocky houses and junk, whatever you want to build.
> 
> ...


 
Also the fact that even if you plan on just building stuff in a Sandbox style, the paid version has like 999x more blocks to build stuff with.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 21, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> look up some youtube lets plays on it.
> 
> it is basically a sandbox adventure game where you build stupid blocky houses and junk, whatever you want to build.
> 
> ...


 
No classic mods unless you want to go through the terrible effort of hacking it.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 26, 2011)

Spoiler












I'll let Sporge come and wander around it when we're next on, it has a few things to talk about/explain.
It's actually an "adventure castle/dungeon", with puzzles, treasure and horrible monsters to fight!

Also, after Sporge's seen it, I'll probably show a video for everyone else to see.


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 26, 2011)

AndyB said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That is one sexy picture.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jun 27, 2011)

Time is running out!  Hurry and submit your castle any way you can!


----------



## Mino (Jun 27, 2011)

Sporge27 said:


> Time is running out!  Hurry and submit your castle any way you can!


 
Did you want the save file?


----------



## Sporge27 (Jun 27, 2011)

pictures work, just get enough video would be great, I can visit if wanted, save file not needed but I guess that is another way to show it.  I'm kinda on Andy's server sometimes sooo yeah I can visit that one, still try to at least post pictures for everyone else though.


----------



## Mino (Jun 27, 2011)

Sporge27 said:


> pictures work, just get enough video would be great, I can visit if wanted, save file not needed but I guess that is another way to show it.  I'm kinda on Andy's server sometimes sooo yeah I can visit that one, still try to at least post pictures for everyone else though.


 
Mine isn't on a SMP server, though.  Either way:

http://www.mediafire.com/?bpb5109rcc9sy44

That's a zipped version of the world.  You should be able to just drag and drop it into the "saves" folder.  After unzipping it, of course.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jun 28, 2011)

cool 

I don't know if there is a preferred texture pack you used but it looks very nice on the Arcane texture pack, a lot of the subtler things like water on top of the sunroofs in a couple areas 

looking back I thought there were pictures  
helps seeing what pictures you saw hanging there.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jul 3, 2011)

Alright so it is now JULY and that means next competition will be starting up.  For this month make an interesting contraption using the new pistons!  It just better be cool 

For castle building I don't think I can reject AndyBs, he had an entire game planned out in it.  It was sweet.

So Andy get a hold of me on Steam sometime for your prize


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 3, 2011)

Justin said:


> Also the fact that even if you plan on just building stuff in a Sandbox style, the paid version has like 999x more blocks to build stuff with.


 it has craftable things, which makes for a lot of content, which makes for more you can build with.

if you want to build moving contraptions, explore and survive more than build basic art/houses, then it's worth buying.  if you're just gonna make pixel art with colored wool, it's best left at the free/classic level.

why did i even reply to this. asldkfjoig;ljs


----------



## AndyB (Jul 3, 2011)

Sporge27 said:


> Alright so it is now JULY and that means next competition will be starting up.  For this month make an interesting contraption using the new pistons!  It just better be cool
> 
> For castle building I don't think I can reject AndyBs, he had an entire game planned out in it.  It was sweet.
> 
> So Andy get a hold of me on Steam sometime for your prize


 
Woohoo! Thanks.
I will say, I really did like the look of Trevor's.


----------



## «Jack» (Jul 3, 2011)

Decided on creating a piston portcullis (castle door thing) for this contest. It's kind hard to think of something as awesome as I'd like it to be, but it'll do.


----------



## «Jack» (Jul 4, 2011)

IT BEGINS.

http://steamcommunity.com/id/nephewjack/screenshot/540647129964063545

That's not a part of the portcullis, I'm not doing that anymore.


----------



## Mino (Jul 4, 2011)

Well I officially forfeit this competition.  I can make simple redstone contraptions, but nothing amazing.  I understand the principles, but it's just too damn complicated sometimes.


----------



## «Jack» (Jul 4, 2011)

I... kinda got carried away, and I finished my project today. I might work on refining it, but here it is:
http://www.2shared.com/file/9sIiHioi/Desert.html
It's a piston operated, fully programmable music box. I'll probably make a video demonstrating it later, but here it is for now.


----------



## «Jack» (Jul 18, 2011)

Am I the only one who's going to enter?
D:


----------



## Justin (Jul 20, 2011)

?Jack? said:


> Am I the only one who's going to enter?
> D:


 
Well I was thinking about it but I'm not sure if I can outdo yours now.


----------



## MasterC (Jul 26, 2011)

I think I might enter for next month after the 1.8 update.


----------



## Elliot (Jul 27, 2011)

As late as i am, i'm going to drop out of this competition, i'm so bad with redstone contraptions and even piston contraptions.


----------



## Justin (Jul 29, 2011)

Here's my incredibly lackluster Minecart Station with some piston operated elements!






Savefile: http://www.mediafire.com/?9d164dud4gq083d


----------



## «Jack» (Jul 29, 2011)

Justin said:


> Here's my incredibly lackluster Minecart Station with some piston operated elements!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Pretty nifty. 
The piston dispenser is interesting, I have something similar set up in my station, except it uses hatches instead

...And it appears that it's you against me.

THE BATTLE BEGINS


----------



## Justin (Aug 1, 2011)

And yet another contest ends with only 2 entries... why so not enter people? Lots of you play Minecraft.


----------



## Elliot (Aug 1, 2011)

Justin said:


> And yet another contest ends with only 2 entries... why so not enter people? Lots of you play Minecraft.


 
My brain is the size of a peanut when it comes to redstone.


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 3, 2011)

Well I think I am going to have to give this one to Jack, he kinda made an entire instrument lol

Though I have to say the auto mine cart dispensing is pretty cool 

So yeah jack catch me when on steam sometime for a prize  /roflcopter


hmmm so next months competition....   well it is the last month of summer, so how about whoever can make the best vacation getaway?  I mean as in amusement park, or tropical island resort.  A cruise liner would definitely be cool.  Try and think of what your favorite vacation would be and try to create it!


----------



## Justin (Aug 4, 2011)

Sporge27 said:


> Well I think I am going to have to give this one to Jack, he kinda made an entire instrument lol
> 
> Though I have to say the auto mine cart dispensing is pretty cool
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, mine doesn't really compare to the competition... I just did my part in ensuring there isn't just one entry. Even if you don't think yours is the best, please enter! It's not just about winning, it's about everyone creating something and showing it off to the community.

I'll be contributing to this upcoming contest.


----------



## Elliot (Aug 5, 2011)

I shall participate in this competition, hopefully i have some time. Going to camp for 1 week tomorrow, then florida for vacation after D:


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 6, 2011)

I tried to make this one pretty open ended.  Just make something cool, play your strengths!


----------



## MasterC (Aug 6, 2011)

I might enter,I already started on building a cruise ship.


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 29, 2011)

Time is running out!!!

would like to see some entries lol


----------



## Elliot (Aug 31, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuHLTL3Zmns&feature=player_embedded
Hehe. C:
Very quick. But meh. ahha!
A quick course for people during vacation that want a challenge can come here. The jumps can sometimes be difficult, as you can see me failing ahha ;p


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 31, 2011)

expanding due date 2 days sept. 2nd in hopes of entrants lol


----------



## Elliot (Aug 31, 2011)

Hehe, i hope someone enters! : p


----------



## Justin (Sep 1, 2011)

Sporge27 said:


> expanding due date 2 days sept. 2nd in hopes of entrants lol



I will be entering. I actually just came to this thread to ask for an extra day. =P


----------



## Elliot (Sep 1, 2011)

Do you know what this month's topic is? : O Want to know ahead ahha.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 1, 2011)

Elliot said:


> Do you know what this month's topic is? : O Want to know ahead ahha.


That's cheating!


----------



## Elliot (Sep 1, 2011)

AndyB said:


> That's cheating!


Lies! It's planning 8D


----------



## Justin (Sep 3, 2011)

Alright, here's my entry! I made a hotel! Sounds pretty boring but I put a lot of work into aesthetics. Also, EVERY room is designed differently! No repeated rooms over and over. So if anyone checks out the map please go into every room and look! Hope you like it!







Also, this hotel was designed with the following texture pack in mind. Please download and use it if you view the map. It looks terrible with default.

Download the Map: http://gojustin.net/tbtminecraft/The Hotel (TBT Minecraft Contest).zip
Download the Texture Pack (designed with it in mind): http://gojustin.net/tbtminecraft/Jolicraft 3.8.zip

Please enjoy!


----------



## Elliot (Sep 3, 2011)

Justin said:


> Alright, here's my entry! I made a hotel! Sounds pretty boring but I put a lot of work into aesthetics. Also, EVERY room is designed differently! No repeated rooms over and over. So if anyone checks out the map please go into every room and look! Hope you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my, i really like it <3


----------



## Justin (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks. =D Your jump course is pretty sweet too.


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 4, 2011)

errr, I am having trouble deciding here... a little hard to compare the 2.  The hotel does look really nice on the inside, but the scenery around it is pure flat... and the third floor is empty   the obstacle course is pretty cool looking, and required some precise design at points, but even the creator needed to cheat lol.   I am going to have to go with the obstacle course for the amount of planning needed to get distances just right, as well as the uniqueness of different areas on it.

So yay!  Contact me if you see me on steam to figure out the prize Eliot!

Next month will be SeptembAARRR!!  Pirate themed minecraft competition! Make your best ship, port town, deserted island treasure hoard, or something piratey in general.  Judging will be on adhering to the theme, craftsmanship, and creativity 

The prize will hopefully be more special this month.  At pax I won access to two alpha codes for mojangs upcoming game SCROLLS
One of these is up for this competition!  (Note hopefully means I have not received confirmation on this just yet, and since there is no alpha yet there is no code.  So code may be late, and there is always the chance for mishap in which case I will find a suitable other prize. )


----------



## Justin (Sep 4, 2011)

Sporge27 said:


> and the third floor is empty



Yeah, I ran out of time but I really didn't want to go through the work to remove the entire floor. Besides, it looks nice. Also, are you saying that if I took an hour to place a bunch of trees and stuff I would get more points? =P *runs off to facepalm* Congrats to Eliot.


----------



## Justin (Sep 4, 2011)

doublepostwhoops


----------



## Elliot (Sep 4, 2011)

Sporge27 said:


> errr, I am having trouble deciding here... a little hard to compare the 2.  The hotel does look really nice on the inside, but the scenery around it is pure flat... and the third floor is empty   the obstacle course is pretty cool looking, and required some precise design at points, but even the creator needed to cheat lol.   I am going to have to go with the obstacle course for the amount of planning needed to get distances just right, as well as the uniqueness of different areas on it.
> 
> So yay!  Contact me if you see me on steam to figure out the prize Eliot!
> 
> ...



Yeah, some of the jumps that took a while to make are possible, but i just fail at jumping. ;p
Still, Justin did a pretty good job, I thought he would win, his detail was awesome inside.


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 4, 2011)

It was a tough one lol

SCROLLS ALPHA FOR NEXT MONTH

PIRATES ARRRRR


----------



## Gnome (Sep 5, 2011)

oh boy, pirate theme? this should be fun (if I even enter)


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 5, 2011)

Gnome said:


> oh boy, pirate theme? this should be fun (if I even enter)



You will... OR ELSE!!!!!@!@!!11


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 11, 2011)

Spoiler: SNEAK PEEK








4char


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 25, 2011)

5 days people, also I have not heard about my alpha code stuff just yet... so prize may be late, or I can still offer steam game lol


----------



## MasterC (Sep 25, 2011)

I was playing around on single player creative mode for a week and today I started a bit of a similar LoZ:Wind waker map today,it isn't exact though...

Edit:I thought of a great idea that is different than I mentioned earlier,I'll keep it a surprise.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 26, 2011)

My pirate airship is nearing completion!


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 29, 2011)

SUDDENLY, A PIRATE AIRSHIP APPEARED!

http://www.mediafire.com/?hw3mk0lhvu9pfvu


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 4, 2011)

No other entries?

BOOOOOO


----------



## AndyB (Oct 5, 2011)

Warning! New Challenger Approaching! 


Spoiler


----------



## Sporge27 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hmm I think I am shutting this down for a while due to only getting 1 to 2 entries per month 

May be back sometime, but yeah.

Anyway the winner this month is ANDY, lol, not really.  I'll let you know when I even get the alpha codes Jack


----------



## AndyB (Oct 5, 2011)

I think I'd of given up if I had won. Well done to Jack and is sad for it to have to take a break.


----------

